# DECA quit and D sent different replacement part



## dplarson (Jul 17, 2015)

So my DECA Broadband Adapter quit and D sent me a Connected Home Adapter with different connections and I'm not sure what to do now to get reconnected to Internet.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This link sells those parts and has some diagrams.
http://manuals.solidsignal.com/DECA%20II%20Install%20LR.pdf

http://manuals.solidsignal.com/Coax%20Networking%20White%20Paper.pdf


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dplarson said:


> So my DECA Broadband Adapter quit and D sent me a Connected Home Adapter with different connections and I'm not sure what to do now to get reconnected to Internet.


I'm assuming the item on the right is your failed broadband adapter. If so, you need a power supply for the deca on the left (it connects to the RG6 connector) and the Ethernet port connects to your Ethernet network.


----------



## dplarson (Jul 17, 2015)

Correct, the item on the right failed. I verified the power supply is still good and putting out the advertised voltage.

But the broadband adapter has one coax port, power and one network port.

The new part has coax in and out and network, no place for power. The old one connected to the SWM ODU "TO IRD" port. I guess I can try connecting either end to that port on the SWM ODU and the network but I don't thing this thing will even power up. It looks like it's supposed to be connected between the LNB and receiver and somehow receive power from one of those. I don't think I can even get this thing to power on.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dplarson said:


> Correct, the item on the right failed. I verified the power supply is still good and putting out the advertised voltage.
> 
> But the broadband adapter has one coax port, power and one network port.
> 
> The new part has coax in and out and network, no place for power. The old one connected to the SWM ODU "TO IRD" port. I guess I can try connecting either end to that port on the SWM ODU and the network but I don't thing this thing will even power up. It looks like it's supposed to be connected between the LNB and receiver and somehow receive power from one of those. I don't think I can even get this thing to power on.


You are missing the power supply for the new connected home adapter.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dcapr0-01&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-w%2f-power-supply-(deca2pr)&sku=700112818769


----------



## dplarson (Jul 17, 2015)

I didn't see a port to connect a power supply but I'll check it again. I guess I still don't understand, my last device had one coax port, the new has two. Which one do I connect to the one connection that the old one connected to?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Throw the old power supply away. Is useless now. Once you get the new power supply you will realize that it has it won brick and adapter to connect the brick to the DECA. See picture on link


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

dplarson said:


> I didn't see a port to connect a power supply but I'll check it again. I guess I still don't understand, my last device had one coax port, the new has two. Which one do I connect to the one connection that the old one connected to?


Take a look a the picture in the link that peds posted. There are three parts in total. The DECA, the power supply and a piece that's used to connect the two to one another. This piece will connect to the pigtail end of the DECA and the power supply will plug into the other side of that piece.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

The power connects to the coax pigtail. You need to ask DirecTV to send the right model or get one on amazon that has a power supply. They ran about $10 last time I checked, which is cheaper than the power supply alone.

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI

EDIT: Looks like Bill beat me to it.


----------



## dplarson (Jul 17, 2015)

I called D today and they don't have the old part anymore, my account didn't show I had it and phone support went nowhere. They also told me that the way I said it was plugged into the SWM ODU wouldn't work even though yes I was working. Anyhow, they're sending someone out to check it at no charge to me.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds good. You don't need the old part, just a power supply for the new one. They tech will have one, so you'll be back in business in about 5 minutes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dplarson said:


> I called D today and they don't have the old part anymore, my account didn't show I had it and phone support went nowhere. They also told me that the way I said it was plugged into the SWM ODU wouldn't work even though yes I was working. Anyhow, they're sending someone out to check it at no charge to me.


Why I am not surprised by that comment.... amazing!!!


----------



## dplarson (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep, it was a quick job with the right parts! Thanks everyone!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Between this issue, and the issue that the new setup is much more of a pain to hide behind a wall mounted TV, I really wish they would have stuck with the original wired CCK design. The receiver DECA with the goofy power supply is just confusing for a lot of people, and a pain to hide behind TVs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well anything new won't need any decas except for the Internet connection itself if a genie can't be used. They current hardware all has deca built in. 

And the original ones where much larger than the ones today. So not sure what you are asking for really?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Between this issue, and the issue that the new setup is much more of a pain to hide behind a wall mounted TV, I really wish they would have stuck with the original wired CCK design. The receiver DECA with the goofy power supply is just confusing for a lot of people, and a pain to hide behind TVs.


agree 100%. I really miss the old DECA design.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm saying the original wired cinema connect kit (DECABB1R0) like this:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DECABB1R0&d=DIRECTV-Cinema-Connection-Kit-(DECABB1R0)&q=CINEMA%20CONNECT%20KIT

Was much simpler and easier to hide behind a wall mounted TV.

The new patched together connect kit they use now with the reciever DECA and power supply (DECA2PR) like this:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DCAPR0-01&d=DIRECTV-Cinema-Connection-Kit-w%2F-Power-Supply-(DECA2PR)&sku=700112818769&q=CINEMA%20CONNECT%20KIT

Is a bit of a pain, and can confuse many people.


----------



## dplarson (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep, I agree and my problem was my example 1 died and they sent me example 2 without the power injector.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm saying the original wired cinema connect kit (DECABB1R0) like this:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DECABB1R0&d=DIRECTV-Cinema-Connection-Kit-(DECABB1R0)&q=CINEMA%20CONNECT%20KIT
> 
> Was much simpler and easier to hide behind a wall mounted TV.
> ...


Yep;

Never really understood the thinking.

Back when WH first appeared they used the first generation receiver DECAs (the "white brick") as the "BB DECA" for internet connection with either the blue colored PS18 power supply or a SWiM PI and terminating cap on the "to IRD" port.

Then improved matters significantly with the purpose built wired CCK. But now inexplicably reverted back to the original clumsy idea of the BB DECA approach with the DECA 2 module and power supply originally for the H25 receiver this time.

Go figure. ..

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

My guess cost and simplicity. And every day they need less of them so why make two devices?

Especially when they have one small device now that uses a power supply that is readily available since its used by many other models including all the genie minis... And the deca itself is a lot better than the old decas they used. 

My guess is this is mostly used for hardline connections next to a router anyway and not behind a TV. 

It's a less cost small device overall. And I prefer its power supply over then wall wart of the others myself since its easier to deal with hiding that way. For me anyway.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

RVU TV's technically should have the DECA mounted behind them, because you are supposed to run coax to the TV location, then use this powered DECA to connect from the coax to the TV's ethernet port.

So yeah at your router these aren't that bad, you've probably already got a router, cable/dsl modem, maybe a computer etc all in the same place with a bunch of other power bricks etc. So this just gets lumped in with all that mess.

But for a wall mounted TV the old setup was much cleaner to hide behind it.

Yes I'm sure it was done for cost reduction purposes, but cost reduction isn't always the best for installers/customers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> RVU TV's technically should have the DECA mounted behind them, because you are supposed to run coax to the TV location, then use this powered DECA to connect from the coax to the TV's ethernet port.
> 
> So yeah at your router these aren't that bad, you've probably already got a router, cable/dsl modem, maybe a computer etc all in the same place with a bunch of other power bricks etc. So this just gets lumped in with all that mess.
> 
> ...


if Directv would only make a minor change and have all ports on one side it would be a lot better, but of course this way would not fit onto a receiver or it look weird.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

It would be great if they could come up with a DECA that could be powered by USB, since most if not all RVU TVs have a USB port on them that could be used to power the DECA. That could make it very compact/easy to install. Coax line to DECA, and a short ethernet and short USB to the TV.

Not sure how that would work with receivers though? I guess you could always use the USB port on the receiver (they all have them right?) to power the DECA when hooked up to a receiver instead of getting power from the coax.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> It would be great if they could come up with a DECA that could be powered by USB, since most if not all RVU TVs have a USB port on them that could be used to power the DECA. That could make it very compact/easy to install. Coax line to DECA, and a short ethernet and short USB to the TV.
> 
> Not sure how that would work with receivers though? I guess you could always use the USB port on the receiver (they all have them right?) to power the DECA when hooked up to a receiver instead of getting power from the coax.


While it would require a re-design / new part that probably isn't going to happen, it could easily be powered from a USB or the STB from the coax.

Someone could easily try a USB to the RG-6 adapter and see if it works.


----------



## dopesling (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like it already exists:

http://www.entropic-communications.com/news/feature/moca/entropic-and-wnc-offer-easy-and-economical-way-network-directv-ready-televisions-h


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> While it would require a re-design / new part that probably isn't going to happen, it could easily be powered from a USB or the STB from the coax.
> 
> Someone could easily try a USB to the RG-6 adapter and see if it works.


I believe the current receiver DECAs require 0.3A at 18V (5.4 Watts). I don't think you can get that from a USB port on a TV since most of those are 0.5A at 5V (2.5 Watts).



dopesling said:


> Looks like it already exists:
> 
> http://www.entropic-communications.com/news/feature/moca/entropic-and-wnc-offer-easy-and-economical-way-network-directv-ready-televisions-h


Wow, that is great. I wonder how I haven't seen anyone talk about that on here before. I might have to pick up a couple of those once they are out on eBay/Amazon for at my parents house on their RVU TVs.


----------

